# Neues Apple Macbook Pro



## p00nage (13. April 2010)

hi seit heute gibt es ja die neuen   eig wollte ich mir nen 13" holen aber dort sind leider nicht die ix cpu´s verbaut  jetzt stelllt sich die frage ob dann 15" oder doch 13". Falls 15" steht dann die nächste entscheidung an ob sich der aufpreis vom günstigsten zum mittleren lohnt und was für nen display infrage kommt  wäre über tips sehr erfreut 

mfg flo


----------



## midnight (13. April 2010)

Naja du musst schon wissen was du willst. Was willst du denn damit anstellen? Solls mobil sein? Das 13er Punktet mit Größe und Akkulaufzeit und der C2D sollte auch alles andere als langsam sein.

so far


----------



## p00nage (13. April 2010)

naja von größe her würde mir nen 13" reichen soll halt für unterwegs sein / wenn ich daheim bin. da mein desktop in der studentenbude steht  ich denke von der akkulaufzeit nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel dafür hätte der 15" optional nen mattes display, sinnvoll?  und die c2d haben schon einiges aufm buckel würde es nen i5 im 13" geben würde ich es sofort nehmen. so von anwendungsbereich wird halt fürs studium verwendet also auch ma aufwändigere sachen und daheim ab und zu ma nen game


----------



## midnight (13. April 2010)

Naja also wenn du die Leistung brauchst dann nimm nen 15er mit i5. Spielen würde ich eh abhaken, ich versteh generell nicht was ihr alle mit Laptops zocken wollt, dazu ist die Spielzeuggrafikkarte nicht gedacht. Bedenke auch, das das 15er ne ganze Stange Geld kostet...

so far


----------



## p00nage (13. April 2010)

es geht ja net um irgend nen high end game ... und zum richtig zocken hab ich hab ich ja nen desktop 

naja würdest du den kleinsten 15er nehmen oder den mittleren ?  bzw mit welchem display?


----------



## STSLeon (14. April 2010)

Ich hab das "alte" MBP in 13,3 Zoll. Also die Version 5.5. Vom Arbeiten her sehr geil und mehr interessiert mich auch nicht. Zocken will ich eh nicht auf einem Notebook und nochmal weniger auf einem Mac, weil der nicht dafür gebaut ist.


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2010)

mir ist schon klar das der mac keine spielemaschine ist. die spieletauglichkeit ist eig eher zweitrangig  geht halt meh rum die unterschiede 13" = "günstig" klein und leicht aber alte cpu´s und kein optionales mattes display gegen 15" neue cpu´s und die option auf nen mattes display ( um das notebook sommer draußen zu nutzen pflicht ? ) dafür halt größer und schwerer ...

sollte man schaun das man gleich ne ssd mit nimmt oder erst später nachrüsten wenn sie noch weng günstiger geworden sind falls sie es noch werden  ?


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. April 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> "günstig"



made my day


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> made my day



wenn du schon was postest dann bitte konstruktiv ! 

du siehst schon das da " dran waren weil günstig ist relativ und bedeutet auch nicht das es BILLIG sein muss


----------



## midnight (14. April 2010)

Also ich würde das 13er nehmen. Das ist ne ganze Ecke günstiger, leichter und der Akku hält länger. Das 15er ist zwar nett, ist aber wie ich finde preislich weit weg von Gut und Böse.

so far


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (14. April 2010)

Hol dir den 13er... der Große liegt schwer in der Tasche rum, und für Spielereien hast du doch den Desktop?


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2010)

jo schon nur denke grad wenn mans draußen nutzt wäre des matte display des 15" gut ??? würde ne SSD viel bringen ?


----------



## midnight (14. April 2010)

Ne SSD bringt schon viel Leistung, die kannste im 13er aber auch haben  Das matte Display ist in meinen Augen überbewertet.

so far


----------



## STSLeon (15. April 2010)

Würde dir auch zum 13,3 Zoll raten. Mit dem Display kann man arbeiten. Draussen bei vollen Sonnenschein wird es zwar etwas anstrengend, aber sonst hatte ich noch kein Problem. Dafür sind die Farben und das Panel extrem gut. Wenn du eine SSD willst, dann würde ich dir empfehlen die extra nachzukaufen. Du verlierst bei Apple nicht die Garantie, wenn du Festplatten und Arbeitsspeicher austauscht. 

Die Leistung reicht mehr als aus und das Gewicht mit rund 2 kg ist auch noch tragbar. Zusammen mit 10 h Akkulaufzeit kannst du dich entspannt zurücklehnen


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2010)

welche SSD würdest da empfehlen ? bei apple zahl ich halt 315€ aufpreis bzw weiß wer welche apple verbaut ?


----------



## STSLeon (15. April 2010)

Ich empfehle die Intel Postville. Hab zwar selber noch keine verbaut, aber wenn ich eine nehmen würde, dann wäre das meine Wahl. Sieh einfach mal beim Apfeltalk rein, die geben auch noch gerne Tips.


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2010)

jo da bin ich auch schon unterwegs soviel findet man da aber leider net... bin jetzt eig auch fast wieder so weit des 13" zu nehmen was ich vorm update eig auch shcon wollte ( nur wegen cpu´s geschwankt weil kein ix drin ist ) jedoch wegen dem matten display ... des müsste man halt ma sehen


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. April 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo da bin ich auch schon unterwegs soviel findet man da aber leider net... bin jetzt eig auch fast wieder so weit des 13" zu nehmen was ich vorm update eig auch shcon wollte ( nur wegen cpu´s geschwankt weil kein ix drin ist ) jedoch wegen dem matten display ... des müsste man halt ma sehen




Für ein mattes Display würde ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Sein wir mal ehrlich: Wie oft wird in a) die Sonne scheinen + b) Du dann draußen arbeiten wollen? Die Gelegenheiten lassen sich an 1-2 Händen abzählen. Jedenfalls wirst nicht sooo oft damit draußen schreiben dass du dir denkst "oh ****, hätte ich bloß doch mal ein paar hundert euro mehr für ne folie ausgegeben" 



Davon ab - mit den 10h Akkulaufzeit kannst du notfalls auch einfach warten bis die Sonne untergegangen ist


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

naja gerade der vorteil von nem lappy ist doch das man sich bei schönem wetter raus auf die terasse setzen kann und net im zimmer hocken muss


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. April 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja gerade der vorteil von nem lappy ist doch das man sich bei schönem wetter raus auf die terasse setzen kann und net im zimmer hocken muss



Ja, klar. 


Aber die Sonne scheint eigentlich nie dermaßen stark, dass man nicht trotzdem mit seinem Laptop arbeiten könnte. Ich habe z.B. ein Macbook White von 2007. Das Display war damals schon nicht der Brenner, aber ich konnte damit letztes Jahr im Hochsommer problemlos auf dem Balkon chillen. Ich musste die Helligkeit zwar voll raufregeln und von den Farben ist nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben (farbsensible Fotoarbeiten schließt das Display ja sowieso grundsätzlich aus), aber es ging problemlos. 

Im schlimmsten Fall kann man sich ja auch ein bisschen umsetzen, sodass die Sonne weniger aufs Display knallt. 



Was ich damit sagen will: im praktischen Einsatz hat bei den Displays, die heute in jedem Macbook sitzen, so eine Matt-Folie lediglich kosmetische Vorteile - Farben bleiben etwas länger frisch oder so. Leider musst du dafür aber dann ein 15"-Gerät kaufen, dass größer & schwerer ist und damit die Mobilität einschränkt (mein 13" ist mir ja manchmal noch zu groß in der Tasche) und bei dem Du gezwungenermaßen zusätzliche, teure Leistung zukaufen musst, die sowieso ungenutzt bleibt weil zuhause ein potenteres Gerät am Schreibtisch steht. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht wären diese 3 Nachteile (Gewicht, Größe, Preis [!]) nicht durch die paar Tage aufgewogen, an denen man wirklich draußen produktiv etwas machen kann. 

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Kompromiss: das kleine MB kommen lassen und im Bedarfsfall selber Folie nachrüsten?


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

naja eig kam der 15" erst ins spiel dadurch das es fürn 13" nur "alte" cpu´s gibt ^^ wollte ja bevor des bekannt war auf jedenfall nen 13"
 wie selber folie?


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. April 2010)

Apple klebt ja letztlich auch nur eine entspiegelnde Folie auf ihre Displays, mehr passiert da nicht. Solche Folien kann man z.B. hier bestellen. Notebookcheck hat mal ein ähnliches Produkt getestet und scheint damit zufrieden zu sein. 


PS: An die CPUs hatte ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht . However, für "Laptopsachen" reichen ja beide 


Edit: ich sehe grad, der erste Link geht zu 'nem Distributor und nicht zu 'nem Händler. Bin jetzt allerdings zu müde um noch mal rumzugoogeln... schau dir das mal in Ruhe an und bild' dir 'ne Meinung. Vielleicht kann ich dich ja beruhigen: egal wofür Du dich entscheiden wirst, du wirst es sowieso super finden  n8!


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

achso kleben die da für über 100€ wirklich bei apple nur die folie auf ? dachte ist schon nen anderer bildschirm ohne die "glas-platte" aber sieht sicher net schlecht aus und für 40€ kann man des ja testen und bei netgefallen kommts halt wieder runter  nur was ich kaum glauben kann das man am rand und so keinen kleinen übergang hat der sichtbar ist oder geht die folie unter den rahmen `?


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

Muss es ein Macbook sein? Ich würde für diese Anwendung eher zu nem ThinkPad X200 raten, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, was für Anwendungen du alle hast.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. April 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> achso kleben die da für über 100€ wirklich bei apple nur die folie auf ? dachte ist schon nen anderer bildschirm ohne die "glas-platte" aber sieht sicher net schlecht aus und für 40€ kann man des ja testen und bei netgefallen kommts halt wieder runter  nur was ich kaum glauben kann das man am rand und so keinen kleinen übergang hat der sichtbar ist oder geht die folie unter den rahmen `?



Wups, da habe ich heute nacht wohl etwas durcheinander gebracht, sorry. Habe noch mal gegoogelt und scheinbar verwendet Apple tatsächlich für glossy-Displays eine Glasplatte, die in den entspiegelten Bildschirmen nicht zum Einsatz kommt - ist also keine Folie. Hoffentlich hab ich dir jetzt nichts madig gemacht  Trotzdem, es wäre mir immer noch zu teuer mir ein großes, schweres, teures 15" MBP lediglich für eine Entspiegelung anzuschaffen.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

warum würdest du das thinkpad bevorzugen ? was kanns besser als des macbook?


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

-UltraBay
-Garantie ist erweiterbar und auch sehr gut
-Akku austauschbar
-Trackpoint
-matter Bildschirm
-sehr robust
-leicht
-gutes Display
-Business Gerät, daher sehr hochwertige Verarbeitung
-man kann günstige Akkus selber kaufen und auch bei Bedarf wechseln
-es gibt eine rießige Community, wenn man mal nicht weiter weiß, einfach fragen, man hat innerhalb von Minuten ne Antwort, genauso wie beim Support
-Hersteller ist sehr kulant
-Tastatur ist sehr gut
-hervorragende Linux Unterstützung
-Software für automatische Updates aller Treiber vom Hersteller


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

naja irgendwie sind des alles eigenschaften die mir apple auch bietet und ebi verarbeitung, hat das thinkpad auch alu gehäuse? und ob ich jetzt den akku wenn defekt selber wechsel oder wechseln lass sollte relativ sein


----------



## STSLeon (16. April 2010)

Thinkpads sind schon extrem gute Geräte. Das ist es kein Wunder, dass diese häufig im Business Alltag verwendet werden. Vorallem die Docking ist geil. Aber ich würde trotzdem eher ein MBP kaufen


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

Seit wann ist ein MacBook durch einen UltraBay Schacht erweiterbar, hat nen Trackpoint und man kann Akkus wechseln bzw. erweitern? Bei nem ThinkPad kannst du für ne lange Reise nen Akku in den UltraBay Schacht stecken, dann gibt es auch noch einen in Form einer Dockingstation, der quasi die Grundfläche des Laptops hat - damit sind mehr als 20 Stunden unter Last kein Problem.

Aber es ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Iceananas (16. April 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja irgendwie sind des alles eigenschaften die mir apple auch bietet und ebi verarbeitung, hat das thinkpad auch alu gehäuse?



Thinkpads haben ein Magnesiumgehäuse, das mindestens genauso robust und leicht sein dürfte


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Thinkpads haben ein Magnesiumgehäuse, das mindestens genauso robust und leicht sein dürfte



also grad nen review gelesen das ist es aus plastik


----------



## Iceananas (17. April 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> also grad nen review gelesen das ist es aus plastik


Du musst dir schon ein Thinkpad aus derselben Preisklasse eines Apples nehmen 

Lenovo T61 Thinkpad's Magnesium Rollcage == Wolverine's Bones - Ibm - Gizmodo

ThinkPad ? Wikipedia

Zitat: " Ein besonderes Merkmal des Designs stellen die widerstandsfähigen, aus Edelstahl  oder – bei den teureren Klassen – aus einem Titan-Magnesium-Verbundwerkstoff gearbeiteten  Notebookgehäuse dar, welche zur allgemein hohen Robustheit beitragen."


----------



## OpamitKruecke (17. April 2010)

Die neuen Thinkpads (die kleinen) von Lenovo sind eh qualitätsmäßig sehr durchwachsen (manchmal super, manchmal ...naja^^)


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2010)

Notebookcheck: Lenovo Thinkpad X200

Die X200 Serie hat ein Magnesium Gehäuse.

Man kann kein Gerät aus der 500€ von Lenovo mit einem Macbook vergleichen, das würde mit nem gebrauchten aus der T Reihe noch gut klappen, denn das würde da gut abschneiden, wenn man aber z.B. die N Reihe zum Vergleich gegen ein 1500€ Macbook nimmt, hinkt dieser Vergleich.


----------



## Oidawas (23. Mai 2010)

Hey,... Ich bin in der gleichen Lage wie du  und überlege mir bald ein Macbook pro zu kaufen. Das denken an ein 15" + ix Cpu ist schon berechtigt , da es mehr zukunftssicher ist ..... Aber das 13" reicht wohl locker zum arbeiten...... Ich bin vor geraumer Zeit auf einen Artikel über bald aufden Markt kommende Notebooks von Hp gestoßen: HP Envy wird erwachsen: Das 17-Zoll-Modell ist da. - DAS GADGET WEBLOG - DIGITAL LIFESTYLE TODAY AND TOMORROW 

und ich muss dazu sagen, sie spielen in der gleichen Preisklasse wie das Macbook UND meiner Meinung nach sieht das Gehäuse fast exakt aus wie das von Aplle ( fals du auch sehr auf den Style achtest).. halt nur so kringel noch oben drauf, aber auch aus Aluminium und beleuchtete Tasten,....
Von der Ausstattung ganz klar vorne... und ein 15" davon kommt auch auf den Markt.

Lg


----------

